#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  martin atomic

## octopus

hallo wie heeft ervaring met de atomic 3000 van martin, vooral het blinder effect lijkt mij goed bruikbaar, ik vraag me af hoelang je dit effect aan kunt laten staan, seconden of minuten?

        jaap

----------


## AJB

Beste Jaap,

Een atomic blindflash (50Hz) werkt maar een seconden of 3 op vol vermogen. Hierna neemt het al snel af. Het is meer te gebruiken als een stretched knal dan een echte audience blinder. Vergis je niet in het vermogen: is nogal heftig...

----------


## jack

Effect is zeer goed bruikbaar

geeft echt een bak licht!

2 op een groep gaat dus echt niet

----------


## Husss

Jack,

Heb je het volgende al eens geprobeerd.

Twee atomics op een groep aansluiten.-> klapt de automaat er uit.
Nu van een van de atomics de shucko in het stopcontact omdraaien (fase nul) en dan gaat het wel :Smile:  
Heb het eens geprobeerd en het werkte!!!

met vr gr,

Husss

----------


## AJB

Eeeuuh...een Atomic op fullmode trekt 20A...2 op een groep ? veel succes...

----------


## jack

> Eeeuuh...een Atomic op fullmode trekt 20A...2 op een groep ? veel succes...
> __________________



Das niet altijd waar!

Heb een stroomunit met amp- en voltmeter.
opgenomen vermogen is sterk afhankelijk van het voltage.
Afgelopen weekend kwam hij niet boven de 11 amp uit!
spanning is niet onder de 230 volt gekomen!
(125 kva aggregraat)

Normaal op het net zit hij rond de 19 a 20 ampere

----------


## Husss

AJB,

Pak eens twee atomics en probeer het maar eens.
Stond er ook versteld van maar werkte wel! Hoorde het een x van iemand  van TD Flashlight. Dacht ook... dat zal wel. toch een keer bij de hand gehad en het werkte.

----------


## AJB

Okay, nou ik zal het de tech in Time-Out eens vragen. Daar hebben we 16 Atomics (waarvan 8 met scroller) en all flash is serieuze spanningspiek.

Maar anyway; de vraag was = het echt een blinder, en da's niet helemaal het geval. Voor korte vette effecten is het absoluut stoer.

----------


## MLJ

Dan zal ik daar wel eens in de groepenkast willen luisteren, warschijnlijk een heel orkest van klikende automaten.

Maar je kan ook altijd nog het dipje op lowpower zetten mocht het nodig zijn.

----------


## AJB

> Dan zal ik daar wel eens in de groepenkast willen luisteren, warschijnlijk een heel orkest van klikende automaten.



Wat wil je daarmee zeggen ? Dat het systeem zoiets niet trekt ??? Weet niet hoor, maar er hangen 450 moving lights en mega hydrauliek installaties op een eigen powerplant met 600A toevoer... geloof me: dat zit wel goed... :Cool:

----------


## Bastisito

Tuurlijk trekt die het wel, maar als je van die idioot hoge spanningspieken hebt kun je de automaten horen klikken. Wat overigens niet wil zeggen dat ze uitschakelen!

----------


## RWE

> AJB,
> 
>  Hoorde het een x van iemand  van TD Flashlight. Dacht ook... dat zal wel. toch een keer bij de hand gehad en het werkte.




Ja soms heb je wel geluk maar laat mij maar ff weten wie die geweldige info gegeven heeft want een atomic op een groepje gaat echt net (niet)
en dan hebben we het nog niet over inschakelstromen,
Een atomic neemt echt gedurende de drie seconden full blast 20A af en dat houden de meeste automaten net uit eigenlijk is het meer geluk dat het werkt. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Uhm, stonden die atomicsjes van jou niet toevallig in ingesteld op low power modus ? Ja dan wil het wel werken, 2 atomics op 1 groep....

----------


## jurjen_barel

Meerdere malen setje van 2 Atomics meegehad. Ik kan in de blindermodus nog steeds de flitsen van elkaar onderscheiden. Persoonlijk vind ik dat een stuk minder mooi dan een echte strakke blind.

O ja... Ik ben al meerdere malen voor gek verklaard dat ik die flitsen kon zien, maar het zit niet tussen de oren. Dit zeggende bespaar ik alvast een hoop commentaar.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> Meerdere malen setje van 2 Atomics meegehad



gewoon verwend door je werkgever  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## stekelvarke

Juren, je bent niet gek aan het worden. Want ik zie de flitsen ook. 
Zelf vind ik dat het helemaal niet te vergelijken is met een echte blinder.
Maar je kan met deze blind functie zeker wel leuke dingen doen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Juren, je bent niet gek aan het worden. Want ik zie de flitsen ook. 
> Zelf vind ik dat het helemaal niet te vergelijken is met een echte blinder.
> Maar je kan met deze blind functie zeker wel leuke dingen doen.



Ik dank u voor de bevestiging.  :Smile: 
@SpaceyDeeJ: misschien wel. Maar die tip van 2 op 1 groep lijkt me ook het proberen waard (met de dipswitch op vol vermogen).  :Wink:

----------


## jack

helaas heb ik er maar één

----------


## cornedure

> Ik kan in de blindermodus nog steeds de flitsen van elkaar onderscheiden. Persoonlijk vind ik dat een stuk minder mooi dan een echte strakke blind.



Louter ter informatie, maar dit komt omdat de Atomic maar aan 50/60 Hz zijn blind-functie uitoefent. Het is een beetje zoals bepaalde mensen (zoals ik) een computerscherm op 60 Hz ongelofelijk zien trillen. 

De Hungaroflash Quasar en de Dataflash AF-1000 werken aan 100/120 Hz, waardoor geen trilling meer waargenomen wordt. Dit doet echter geen afbreuk aan de sterkte van de Atomic.

----------


## Lighting

> Meerdere malen setje van 2 Atomics meegehad. Ik kan in de blindermodus nog steeds de flitsen van elkaar onderscheiden. Persoonlijk vind ik dat een stuk minder mooi dan een echte strakke blind.
> 
> O ja... Ik ben al meerdere malen voor gek verklaard dat ik die flitsen kon zien, maar het zit niet tussen de oren. Dit zeggende bespaar ik alvast een hoop commentaar.



het is inderdaad zo dat sommige mensen een "gevoeligere"  blik hebben als andere, een beetje het zelfde  als  de gemiddelde mens  hoort tot 16Khz er zijn mensen die veel hogere  tonen horen .Wat echter veel vaker het probleem is ,dat naarmate  de leeftijd van een atomic oploopt de buis verouderd en dus slechter gaat werken

Twee atomics op een groep aansluiten.-> klapt de automaat er uit.
Nu van een van de atomics de shucko in het stopcontact omdraaien (fase nul) en dan gaat het wel :Smile:  
Heb het eens geprobeerd en het werkte!!![/quote]

punt 1.dit verhaal is NIET veilig denk aan je kabeldikte ipv 20A op een 2.5mm2 gooi je 40A over een 2.5mm2 ............SMELT ,BRAND,etc etc

punt 2.je gaat je nul op je hoofdaansluiting ook dubbel belasten ,nou weet elke tech dat een nul bij een gemiddelde lichtshow al extreem hoog belast word door dit soort  geintjes zal die belasting nog veel hoger word weer onveilig weer BRAND SMELT etc etc

punt 3.als je nou meedere lampen atomics etc etc op wilt hangen zorg dan voor voldoende stroom ...............stroom tekort??? HUUR EEN AGGREGAAT!!!!!!!!!

Werk veilig of werk niet............

Lighting

----------


## Lighting

> Meerdere malen setje van 2 Atomics meegehad. Ik kan in de blindermodus nog steeds de flitsen van elkaar onderscheiden. Persoonlijk vind ik dat een stuk minder mooi dan een echte strakke blind.
> 
> O ja... Ik ben al meerdere malen voor gek verklaard dat ik die flitsen kon zien, maar het zit niet tussen de oren. Dit zeggende bespaar ik alvast een hoop commentaar.



punt 1.dit verhaal is NIET veilig denk aan je kabeldikte ipv 20A op een 2.5mm2 gooi je 40A over een 2.5mm2 ............SMELT ,BRAND,etc etc

punt 2.je gaat je nul op je hoofdaansluiting ook dubbel belasten ,nou weet elke tech dat een nul bij een gemiddelde lichtshow al extreem hoog belast word. Door dit soort geintjes zal die belasting nog veel hoger word weer onveilig weer BRAND SMELT etc etc

punt 3.als je nou meedere lampen atomics etc etc op wilt hangen zorg dan voor voldoende stroom ...............stroom tekort??? HUUR EEN AGGREGAAT!!!!!!!!!

Werk veilig of werk niet............

Lighting

----------


## deurklink

Beetje offtopic maar misschien ook niet. Zag deze zomer van een mede forumlid een uitgebouwde botex strobe die met een chip /ic een uitbreiding had met 2 kanalen en vervolgens ook zo'n "full audience blind" kon produceren! Kan iemand mij iets vertellen over hoe ik aan zo'n ic zou kunnen komen ? Zijn er meer mensen die deze aanpassing hebben gedaan ?

----------


## stekelvarke

de ic kwam volgens mij van hier

----------


## Husss

> Twee atomics op een groep aansluiten.-> klapt de automaat er uit.
> Nu van een van de atomics de shucko in het stopcontact omdraaien (fase nul) en dan gaat het wel 
> Heb het eens geprobeerd en het werkte!!!
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> punt 1.dit verhaal is NIET veilig denk aan je kabeldikte ipv 20A op een 2.5mm2 gooi je 40A over een 2.5mm2 ............SMELT ,BRAND,etc etc
> 
> ...



Inderdaad had ik er ff bij moeten vertellen dat het oa electrisch gezien niet "de manier" is. De opstelling die ik gedaan had was meer om inderdaad uit te vogelen of het wel of niet lukte omdat ik er zelf ook aan twijfelde.
Op locatie dit uitvoeren zou ik ook niet doen omdat dit wel erg scherp op(over) de rand van de snede is. met diverse risico's vandien

Overigens was het op een 16a C of D automaat(weet niet meer zeker. een 16A B klapte er gelijk uit.

Husss

----------


## deurklink

> de ic kwam volgens mij van hier



 Dank U! Dank U!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Idd dank dank, dit is best een leuke site !

----------


## AJB

> punt 1.dit verhaal is NIET veilig denk aan je kabeldikte ipv 20A op een 2.5mm2 gooi je 40A over een 2.5mm2 ............SMELT ,BRAND,etc etc
> 
> punt 2.je gaat je nul op je hoofdaansluiting ook dubbel belasten ,nou weet elke tech dat een nul bij een gemiddelde lichtshow al extreem hoog belast word. Door dit soort geintjes zal die belasting nog veel hoger word weer onveilig weer BRAND SMELT etc etc
> 
> punt 3.als je nou meedere lampen atomics etc etc op wilt hangen zorg dan voor voldoende stroom ...............stroom tekort??? HUUR EEN AGGREGAAT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Werk veilig of werk niet............
> 
> Lighting



En daar heeft Nils dan weer volledig gelijk in. Geloof het verhaal van die faseomdraaing ook niet echt, maar anyway: veilig is het nooit. Geloof me, als Nils zegt dat het niet veilig is, is het dat ook niet.. Zijn weinig mensen in dit land die grotere lichtsets dan hij hebben mogen techen, dus denk dat ik hier wel achter kan staan  :Big Grin:  

Maar knipper een eind weg, 50Hz flitsen "Onderscheiden" kan niemand. Trillingen zien: tuurlijk, het blijft een frequentie verhaal, dus zien doe je het. Degene die nu kritisch gaat mekkeren: ik doe een keer 45Hz en 48Hz flits, en mag jij ze voor me uittellen...wat een onzin...

----------


## Lighting

> Overigens was het op een 16a C of D automaat(weet niet meer zeker. een 16A B klapte er gelijk uit.
> 
> Husss



Laat ik je dan nu even uit de droom helpen, een 16A automaat heeft het met 1 atomic al erg moeilijk. Ik heb alle atomics 20A d gezekerd ...........dus 2 atomics (full power mode) op een 16A, ongeacht welke, NO F****** WAY

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Maar knipper een eind weg, 50Hz flitsen "Onderscheiden" kan niemand. Trillingen zien: tuurlijk, het blijft een frequentie verhaal, dus zien doe je het. Degene die nu kritisch gaat mekkeren: ik doe een keer 45Hz en 48Hz flits, en mag jij ze voor me uittellen...wat een onzin...



Ik weet niet of ze op 50Hz blindden, maar je kan niet beweren dat ik ze niet kon onderscheiden. Je ziet toch immers niet wat ik zie? Als ik hier lees dat het daadwerkelijk 50Hz zou moeten zijn en ik hang dat aan de lessen natuurkunde, dan vind ik het ook raar dat ik het kan zien. Maar voor mn gevoel flitsten ze toch echt ergens rond en nabij de 20Hz, daar zit ongeveer de grens tot waar ik flitsen kan onderscheiden.

----------


## kokkie

> Ik weet niet of ze op 50Hz blindden, maar je kan niet beweren dat ik ze niet kon onderscheiden. Je ziet toch immers niet wat ik zie? Als ik hier lees dat het daadwerkelijk 50Hz zou moeten zijn en ik hang dat aan de lessen natuurkunde, dan vind ik het ook raar dat ik het kan zien. Maar voor mn gevoel flitsten ze toch echt ergens rond en nabij de 20Hz, daar zit ongeveer de grens tot waar ik flitsen kan onderscheiden.



Opgelost, stonden ze dus niet op blind, maar 20Hz met max. intensity en duration.

Klaar, verder met onderwerp.

----------


## sjoerd

om nog even te reageren op de vraag: het leuke van een atomic tov een blinder is de snelheid van aan en uitgaan, een normale blinder gloeit heel traag. je kunt daarmee leuk spelen op de maat vd muziek. maar wat mij betreft is het een aanvulling en zeker geen vervanging van een blinder met dve lampen.

----------


## DJ nn

als je in je truss (waar de atomic warsch inhangt) een verdeelblokje met 32A hebt kun je mooi 2 atomics op 1 lijn zetten zonder de kabeldikte te "testen"

een praktischer ding: in belgië is er zoiets als een aarding met een pinnetje ... ==> stekker kan je niet omdraaien in stopcontact !

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## VERVALLEN

> als je in je truss (waar de atomic warsch inhangt) een verdeelblokje met 32A hebt kun je mooi 2 atomics op 1 lijn zetten zonder de kabeldikte te "testen"
> 
> een praktischer ding: in belgië is er zoiets als een aarding met een pinnetje ... ==> stekker kan je niet omdraaien in stopcontact !
> 
> grtzz DJ nn



 

Een shucko openschroeven, en de bruine en blauwe draad omwisselen is maar 2 minuutjes werk hoor!
Dus die aardpin hinderd niet echt enorm veel he ;-)

----------


## axs

> Een shucko openschroeven, en de bruine en blauwe draad omwisselen is maar 2 minuutjes werk hoor!
> Dus die aardpin hinderd niet echt enorm veel he ;-)



Geven ze dat tegenwoordig ook al als tip bij AED?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Orbis

als je bij aed motorkabel huurt is dat standaard werk  :Big Grin:

----------


## DidierB

sorry voor deze offtopic post, maar "couldn't resist":

 :Big Grin:  LOL  :Big Grin:  


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## Lighting

> als je in je truss (waar de atomic warsch inhangt) een verdeelblokje met 32A hebt kun je mooi 2 atomics op 1 lijn zetten zonder de kabeldikte te "testen"
> 
> 
> 
> grtzz DJ nn



even rekenen........dan heb ik dus weer "maar" 16A per atomic!....als je vervolgens 6 atomics op je 32 breakout steekt zou ik maar wel naar je kabeldikte van je 32A voeding kijken, die kan namelijk nog wel eens erg warm worden...

met vriendelijke groet 

Lighting

dus eindconclusie...........Veilig of niet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (end of discussion)

----------


## sjoerd

dat valt toch ook wel weer mee; hoeveel staat zo'n ding nou daadwerkelijk aan? je gebruikt t toch enkel als effect dus een kabel wordt echt niet meteen heel warm. Neemt niet weg dat je uiteraard wel veilig moet werken met de juiste bekabeling...

----------


## Lighting

> dat valt toch ook wel weer mee; hoeveel staat zo'n ding nou daadwerkelijk aan? je gebruikt t toch enkel als effect dus een kabel wordt echt niet meteen heel warm. Neemt niet weg dat je uiteraard wel veilig moet werken met de juiste bekabeling...



Het zal niet de eerste keer zijn dat ik zo'n setje zie op een 5x2.5mm2 onder het mom van .........!!!moet kunnen!!! ......euhh........even denken...... NEEN!!!

dus nogmaals.....veilig of niet .

Lighting

----------


## djfrenko

Hallo,

Even een vraag met betrekking op de blinder functie.
Hoe zit het met de levensduur van de lamp wanneer je veel de blinder functie van de strob's gebruikt. Het lijkt mij dat deze dan veel sneller in brand. of heb ik het volkomen mis en maakt het geen verschil met het gebruik op een veel lagere frequentie.

Groeten Frank

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Hallo,
> 
> Even een vraag met betrekking op de blinder functie.
> Hoe zit het met de levensduur van de lamp wanneer je veel de blinder functie van de strob's gebruikt. Het lijkt mij dat deze dan veel sneller in brand. of heb ik het volkomen mis en maakt het geen verschil met het gebruik op een veel lagere frequentie.
> 
> Groeten Frank



Ja, de lamp slijt een stuk sneller. Na een (enorm groot) aantal ontstekingen, is de lamp aan z'n einde. Blinden betekent HEEL veel flitsen in een korte tijd, en dus een kortere levensduur.

Blind-mode geeft ook nog eens veel meer hitte af dan "normale" mode, wat ook nog eens zorgt voor sneller slijten van de lamp.

Overigens hoef je je niet direct zorgen hierover te maken, tegen de tijd dat je de flitsbuis moet gaan vervangen is het apparaat zelf in de meeste gevallen sowieso wel aan vervanging toe.

----------


## Halo

> Overigens hoef je je niet direct zorgen hierover te maken, tegen de tijd dat je de flitsbuis moet gaan vervangen is het apparaat zelf in de meeste gevallen sowieso wel aan vervanging toe.



dat is dus echt onzin want dat hangt er helemaal vanaf waarvoor je hem gaat gebruiken, als dat ding op 1 vaste plaats ergens in een grid komt te hangen en af en toe netjes wordt schoongemaakt slijt er nauwelijks iets aan het armatuur maar wel aan de lamp.

verder wordt je lamp bij blinden idd warmen maar hij kaan ook maar een paar seconden blinden daarna geen de warmtebeveiliging erin dus de lamp wordt warmer maar wel binnen de perken

----------


## JeroenVDV

> dat is dus echt onzin want dat hangt er helemaal vanaf waarvoor je hem gaat gebruiken, als dat ding op 1 vaste plaats ergens in een grid komt te hangen en af en toe netjes wordt schoongemaakt slijt er nauwelijks iets aan het armatuur maar wel aan de lamp.
> 
> verder wordt je lamp bij blinden idd warmen maar hij kaan ook maar een paar seconden blinden daarna geen de warmtebeveiliging erin dus de lamp wordt warmer maar wel binnen de perken



Hoe lang denk jij dan dat een strobe-buis meegaat in een vaste installatie?

----------


## djbbe

We hebben eens 3 atomic 3000
en 4 movingheads op dezelvde fase gezet
en geen enkel probleem mee gehad
als je goed kijkt kun je ze zien :

----------


## Highfield

hmm waarom loop ik daar liever niet onderdoor?! zitten die palen met touw aan elkaar geknoopt?!?!

----------


## Kilian

> We hebben eens 3 atomic 3000
> en 4 movingheads op dezelvde fase gezet
> en geen enkel probleem mee gehad
> als je goed kijkt kun je ze zien :



 
Moet zeggen dat ik het er heel leuk uit vind zien. Afgezien van de constructie en de dingen die je zelf zegt.

Ik zie 6 koppen, a 250 watt(= aanname??) en je heb het over 4 atomics van 1500 watt?
tock een dikke 6Kw. En dat zou inderdaad van 1 fase af kunnen komen ( 32 * 210 = 6720 ), niet vanaf 1 16A stekker. Snap ik dat goed?

Edit: uhm... nu zie ik ineens 8 koppen hangen? :S

----------


## Vervallen

klinkt als scouting.

Vergis je niet dit soort constructies kunnen heel sterk zijn. Alleen de verzekering is niet echt overtuigd.

----------


## Halo

> Hoe lang denk jij dan dat een strobe-buis meegaat in een vaste installatie?



daar ging het helemaal niet over, lees het nog maar eens terug.
degene op wie ik reageer vond dat als de lamp versleten is het armatuur vaak ook aan vervanging toe is, wat ik pure onzin vind.
als je netjes met je armaturen omgaat kunnen ze jaren mee, gewoon lamp vervangen dus

----------


## Lighting

hoor net dat rinus bakker niet kan wachten tot hij hier zijn PROF.mening over kan geven .........of was ik aan het dromen en kan ik het zelf niet laten ........laat ik het bij een paar woorden houden ..............GROUND SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tech-mon

Wij hebben de Atomic ook op een aparte groep staan.

Als ik hem vol open zet gaat de automaat beetje te keer  :Big Grin:

----------


## djbbe

inderdaad constructie was ZEER stevig ,
verzekering is komen testen 
en zo een toren kon een gewicht van 4 TON houden
de trussen zijn vast gepioneerd en voor extra beveiliging met safety's rond de balken gemaakt .

het waren slecht 3 atomic 3000 en geen 4 
voor de rest hongen er nog  4 sgm victory 2 scans en 4 winenr scans
en een 28 spots mar die zijn buiten beeld .

Leuke opstelling , veel volk , goed gedronken  :Smile:

----------


## NiTRO

> inderdaad constructie was ZEER stevig ,
> verzekering is komen testen 
> en zo een toren kon een gewicht van 4 TON houden
> de trussen zijn vast gepioneerd en voor extra beveiliging met safety's rond de balken gemaakt .
> 
> het waren slecht 3 atomic 3000 en geen 4 
> voor de rest hongen er nog 4 sgm victory 2 scans en 4 winenr scans
> en een 28 spots mar die zijn buiten beeld .
> 
> Leuke opstelling , veel volk , goed gedronken



Kun je mij even de gegevens mailen van die verzekeringsmaatschappij.......die moet ik ook hebben, scheelt me weer veel geld. Ground support of een paar palen met mastworpen  :Smile:  
Hoe is dat eigenlijk getest.....4 TON ??? :EEK!:

----------


## DJ nn

bij gebrek aan parkeerplaats de vrachtwagen waar alles inzat eropgetzet
had hij ineens reclame !

nee... ik zou die constructie wel betrouwen, maar dan zou ik er wel minder in hangen.
de constructie heeft natuurlijk ook weer een sfeer met zich mee en dus ook mooi decor.

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Watt Xtra

> bij gebrek aan parkeerplaats de vrachtwagen waar alles inzat eropgetzet
> had hij ineens reclame !
> 
> nee... ik zou die constructie wel betrouwen, maar dan zou ik er wel minder in hangen.
> de constructie heeft natuurlijk ook weer een sfeer met zich mee en dus ook mooi decor.
> 
> grtzz DJ nn



he?? 

is deze apparatuur van jezelf of is dit allemaal gehuurd? wat vind je verhuurder ervan wanneer jij zulke risico's neemt met zijn apparatuur?

Ik zou niet alleen heel heel erg boos worden om dit soort kunsten maar mn apparatuur ook direct meenemen, de huurders op een zwarte lijst zetten en een weekendje janken in de hoek van mn kantoortje.

Dit kan echt niet, het mag gewoon niet. 
Ook al kan hout heel sterk zijn, een stuk rot hout van binnen en alles kan zo in elkaar donderen.
Ik neem aan dat er geen bouwtechnici rondlopen die elk stuk hout en ander materiaal constant controleren. Berekeningen vooraf worden gemaakt over het geheel?

----------


## djbbe

> he?? 
> Dit kan echt niet, het mag gewoon niet. 
> Ook al kan hout heel sterk zijn, een stuk rot hout van binnen en alles kan zo in elkaar donderen.
> Ik neem aan dat er geen bouwtechnici rondlopen die elk stuk hout en ander materiaal constant controleren. Berekeningen vooraf worden gemaakt over het geheel?



mensen vertrouw de constructie nu eens .
dit is al de 20ste editie ondertussen van het pullenbal
betekend al 20 jaar op houten constructie 
(om de 3 jaar anderre balken natuurlijk ) .
de balken zelf liggen opgeslagen in gesloten containers en zijn behandeld .
zijn idd. allemaal gekeurd .
kost hopen geld maar we kunnen ons het niet permiteren dat zoiets in mekaar stuikt .

De materiaal is van ons en van een verhuurder .
maar die nam nog meer risico's als ons.
normaal hangen wij over de truss een plastiek dakje om tegen de regen te beschermen.
dit moest niet van de verhuurder !!
(en by the way . alles was tot op de euro verzekerd)

----------


## jurjen_barel

Tot op de euro verzekeren is een ding, met een geweten rondlopen dat er mensen door om het leven zijn gekomen, omdat het toch naar beneden is gekomen is ongenezelijk.

Ook in containers blijft het hout niet perfect. Kijk maar eens naar een gemiddeld toneeldecor, dat wordt nog geen jaar opgeslagen in een loods of zeecontainer, dat gaat ook niet zo lang mee. Is ook allemaal behandeld en wordt zo goed mogelijk bewaard.

En als het hout er aan de buitenkant goed uit ziet, zegt dat uiteraard NIETS over de binnenkant. Als houten balken dan zo'n goede oplossing zijn, waarom gebruiken alle pro's het dan niet? Lijkt me stukken goedkoper.... Omdat het niet betrouwbaar is!!

----------


## kokkie

Dat hout houd het echt wel. Ik heb met mijn maten een keer een toren gepioneerd (lees: gebouwd met palen en touw), van 14 meter hoog en daar hebben we met 16 man 10 dagen in gekampeerd. Hoogste verdieping met vier bedden was dus op een meter of 12, dak erboven en nog een vlaggenmast van 4m erop. Geen enkel probleem!!!

Ook voor hout en touw kun je gewoon berekeningen maken. Ik kan het niet, ik weet ook niet waar ik naar tabellen moet zoeken, maar ze zijn er wel!!!
Dus ik neem aan dat iedereen die commentaar heeft de toren heeft nagerekend en toen pas commentaar is gaan geven. Is dit niet zo, dan wordt het in mijn ogen weer tijd om inhoudelijk verder te gaan met het topic. 

Dan gaan we het dus weer hebben over de "Atomic".

----------


## Kilian

Ik geloof je graag dat het gaat houden. Maar het is zo dat het gewoon niet erkend wordt als 'veilig'. Wat de verzekering ook zegt, het blijft hout en touw.

Wat je doet moet je zelf weten, als je er (inderdaad) bij kan slapen... Ik denk dat in sommige gevallen hout steviger kan zijn dan bepaalde brouwsels met (alu) trussjes. Mee eens?

----------


## lightjockey

> hallo wie heeft ervaring met de atomic 3000 van martin, vooral het blinder effect lijkt mij goed bruikbaar, ik vraag me af hoelang je dit effect aan kunt laten staan, seconden of minuten?
> 
> jaap



Ik stel voor om ook eens te kijken naar Hungaro strobes. Ze zijn een stukkie feller en blijven langer hun intensiteit houden in de blindermodus dan de Martins doen. Bovendien kun je ze daarna ook sneller gebruiken.

Op de laatste masters of hardcore had ik 28 x atomic 3K on stage en 6 in de zaal. Als je een seconde of 3 een gigantische bak licht wilt hebben moet je dat zo doen.

http://www.creative-freedom.nl//masters/P1010109.JPG blinder mode met 28 atomics
http://www.creative-freedom.nl//masters/P1010111.JPG strobo dim effect
http://www.creative-freedom.nl//masters/P1010110.JPG leuk standje
http://www.creative-freedom.nl//masters/P1010115.JPG stage overview

Het geheel uiteraard aangestuurd met een GMA Full size

----------

